# 6pd 5dt started bleeding??? Help!!



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone bleeding during 2ww and got a BFP?


----------



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Same has happened to me, I took a test on day i bled Negative but due my recommended test on 29th, I bled for three days then suddenly stopped 5-6 days after ET of 2 embryos, Dont hold out much hope but u never know miracles do happen.  How long did u bleed for ? Did u contact hospital wat was there  advice ? x


----------



## Ange&#039;s journey (Mar 15, 2010)

Ladies I would try not to worry because so many women report bleeds during the 2ww. It is apparently more common in ivf too so dont count yourselves out just yet. Wishing you both all the luck in the world    xxx


----------



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

I really hope your right as im finding it very very difficult to cope with i didnt realise how much it would have affected me tbh..... just hope that God blesses us and everyone else that is so desperate for a baby x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey I started bleeding last ngt, it's heavy but not as heavy as my period! God I dnt know what to do my clinic closed until Monday! Just dnt understand its way to early for my period, n dnt think u bleed this early if it didn't work I'm not even half wae through yet!  Doc was really positive it was a grade A, not to good!!xx


----------



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

did they not supply you with an emergency number for out of hours? When i contacted my clinic Ninewells Hospital, she advised me to continue with the Crinone Gel and to still take the pregnancy test on the due date, so all i can advise is dont let go of any hope that you have i have read articles many of them when its still been a positive outcome for people, i know its very very hard, i have my test in 2 dys and i still have a glimmer of hope,,, just take it easy rest and drink plenty of water and do not get stressed. i hope it works out for you x take care x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi nelly1103 
Yea they did I'll phone that! It's ninewells I'm at aswel, hope all goes well with u xx


----------



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

let me know how u get on x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey called them and She said to continue with the crinone gel but if gets heavier to stop, but she said didn't sound to good at this stage! Arrghhh!!! Was ur bleed heavy or like a period? Soz to ask! Xx


----------



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

she said exactly same thing to me as well, my bleeding was heavy but only lasted three days and stopped suddenly where as my period would usually last 5-6 dys and never stops suddenly like that. today i have had some brown spotting this morning, and took a dizzy spell so i have no idea as what to think anymore you read that many different things, one minute our hopes up then down tehn back up, driving me insane tbh. test is due tomoz so im very nervous, as i can feel i have rebuilt hope again so has my dh, im not looking forward incase its another devastating blow. my emotions are serioulsy all over the place the now i could run away, how long have u bled for and when are you due to take ur test x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

I know how u feel we've cried from sat, but hopefully mines stops soon to give a little glimmer of hope! Stared on sat ngt was too heavy, it's now a little heavier but I won't say as heavy as my normal period! Due to take test on the 4th so still a bit to go for me!! I called the hospital aswel and this nurse was a little more upbeat saying that she has seen a lot of ppl bleed and still get bfp, we'l just never know until our test!  
I would say urs is sounded quite positive as they say brown is gd!! Got everything crossed for u tomz, let me know how u get on!!xx


----------



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

its the waiting that is the killer just keep yourselves busy, i found it to be the hardest part of the process,, il keep you posted and il pray that you also get your wee bundle of joy. x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ano it's a killer. Well take care tonight n I really hope all goes well tomz, plz let me know how u get on!xx


----------



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm afraid test was negative this morning so very gutting I hope an pray that you will get fab results, keep me posted, as for me well I'm crawling back to bed an intend on stayin there for days  life is so unfair an cruel x


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Aw I'm so sorry to hear that, yes life is unfair but it will happen for you one day. We'v got to think that and keep positive! Take care u will get through it, as hard as it is u will xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey nelly how u doing? Well wasn't meant to be for me either this time! I knew on sat tho took a test then couldn't wait, so I've kind of prepared myself! Are you going to try again?xx


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Being reading yr posts as I am bleeding too. I had the first bleeding light red and watery on day 5 morning after 6det then stopped suddenly.  I thought it could have been implantation bleeding and my hopes built up again.  I didn't have any more till day 7 where again it's just a bit bright red.  Tomorrow I'd my Af day so can't help thinking it hasn't worked.  I have done 9 treatments in three years and can't take it anymore.

I have a beautiful five yrs old daughter and will have to accept I will never give her a sibling that she really want.

How are you cooling girls?  Life can be so unfair  

Thinking of you and all the women out there like us!

Frankie


----------



## Dreamingbaby (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

I'm cramping and bleeding today 6dpt. It's so nerve wracking, I've cried all day and had to pretend I'm just tired and stressed so colleagues don't ask too many questions. 
Clinic said sadly all we can do is wait till test day which is Sunday but I'm loosing hope.

Life can be so cruel.


----------



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

aww very sorry to hear that, yes were going to try again, i was private for first cycle but when i called in to give my negative results they advised me that im being took on the nhs list this June which was fab news and gave me a little boost as we were expecting to be waiting 3 yrs on nhs list ( already been on it a yr) but due to goverment funding its brought it forward so fingers crossed it will be succesful this time round as i dont think i could cope dealing with a failed cycle again...i hope your doing ok and that you have all the support that you need. R u going to try again ? Hopefully God willl bless us all one day x keep me posted x x


----------

